# Weihnachtscross 26.12.



## hoedsch (17. Dezember 2007)

In rund einer Woche ist es wieder soweit, der Weihnachtscross am 26.12. steht wieder auf dem Plan. Letztes Jahr sind wir meines Wissens um 9:30 Uhr an der Kärntner Hütte gestartet, haben eine gemütliche Runde gedreht und sind dann so zwischen 11 und 11:30 Uhr beim Cross an der Kuhtrift eingetroffen.
Robert fährt bestimmt wieder mit und somit darf auch lautstark angefeuert werden.
Sekt und Glühwein sind explizit erlaubt.

Ich hoffe, es gibt wieder so eine rege Beteiligung wie im letzten Jahr.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Stemmel (18. Dezember 2007)

Wir haben uns jedenfalls fest vorgenommen, Robert auch in diesem Jahr wieder anzufeuern!  In der Hoffnung, dass das Wetter auch wieder so wie im letzten Jahr mitspielt. 

Daggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (18. Dezember 2007)

Moin, Moin!
Dann muss ich mich ja noch anstrengen ein Rad auf die Reifen zu stellen. Hab mir am Sonntag leider einen Platten eingefahren und es gibt keine Tufos fÃ¼r Clincher mehr . Jetzt kann ich nur hoffen, dass das Dichtmittel hilft sonnst siehts nicht gut ausâ¦

Robert


----------



## gnss (18. Dezember 2007)

Wir kommen auch vorbei.


----------



## Manni1599 (18. Dezember 2007)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin, Moin!
> Dann muss ich mich ja noch anstrengen ein Rad auf die Reifen zu stellen. Hab mir am Sonntag leider einen Platten eingefahren und es gibt keine Tufos für Clincher mehr . Jetzt kann ich nur hoffen, dass das Dichtmittel hilft sonnst siehts nicht gut aus
> 
> Robert



Ach was, Robert. Nimm einfach einen anderen Crossreifen und gleiche den fehlenden Grip mit überragendem Können aus! 

Du sagst uns einfach, wo wir uns hinstellen sollen, dann jubeln wir Dich schon nach vorne!


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (20. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Hoedsch,

das klingt gut.

Und Robert viel Erfolg, ich habe deinen Namen schon 2x im HH Abendblatt entdeckt und hatte gespannt auf eine Plazierung vom letzten Wochenende gewartet. Aber nun habe ich ja des Rätzels Lösung.

Bis bald,

Gruss
Doris


----------



## Catsoft (20. Dezember 2007)

Der Weihnachtscross ist für mich wohl gerettet. Elmar (schaut euch mal der Mastersergebnisse vom D-Cup an!) vom Crosslade.de hat gerade ein Paket mit Challange Reifen und Latexschläuchen auf die Reise geschickt.


----------



## Catsoft (23. Dezember 2007)

Meine Rettung ist gerade mit der Post eingetroffen!


----------



## hoedsch (25. Dezember 2007)

Dann bis morgen.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Tracer (25. Dezember 2007)

Viel Erfolg!
Willy


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (26. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Clemens,

ich komme nur als Zuschauer zum Rennen. 


Bis später beim Rennen,

Gruss
IGD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (26. Dezember 2007)

Danke für die Anfeuerung!


----------



## schappi (26. Dezember 2007)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Meine Rettung ist gerade mit der Post eingetroffen!



Wasndas??
Schwarze Kondome mit Perlnoppen?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Catsoft (26. Dezember 2007)

Yo, handgefertigte Kondome mit Perlnoppen aus bella Italia. Gabs bei meinem Dealer... Habs heute schön schmutzig gemacht


----------



## schappi (26. Dezember 2007)

Was muss man eigentlich rauchen um anschließend mit dem Rennrad im Gelände zu fahren?
Früher als es noch keine MTBs gab- OK ging nicht anders.
Aber heute, wo  doch so hübsche Bikes gibt???
Was ist da der Kick?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Catsoft (26. Dezember 2007)

Wenn du so fragst, wirst das nie verstehen.  Und wo gibts MTB-Rennen im Winter?


----------



## schappi (26. Dezember 2007)

Jetzt mal ganz ohne Quatsch.
was ist der Kick mit einem RR im Gelände zu fahren?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (26. Dezember 2007)

Wer macht denn sowas? Ich habe beim Weihnahctscross niemanden auf einem RR fahren sehen.


----------



## Janny (26. Dezember 2007)

Die eigentliche Frage kann ich nicht zufriedenstellend beantworten, ausser mit: 

Das "Gelände" hier läßt es halt zu, dass man Rennrad fährt. 

Ansonsten: Schöne Grüße aus Stade in den Deister, schappi! Wenn der Frühling kommt, wollen wir uns Dein neues Gefährt mal in Aktion anschauen kommen.


----------



## AndreZ. (27. Dezember 2007)

Da muss ich Martin recht geben....Rennräder habe auch ich weit und breit nicht sehen können!!! 

Aber falls Du die Leute auf Cross Rädern meinen solltest ( ich zähle mich im Winter auch dazu) liegt der Sinn im ganzen darin, das es das Reglement des BDR nicht zulässt MTB Rennen im Winter zu veranstalten!

D.h. wer im Winter gerne Rennen fahren möchte, kann nur Cyclocross fahren. Desweiteren macht es einfach nur Spass auf den dingern durchs Gelände zu bügeln, was ausserdem auch einen sehr positiven Einfluss auf das Trainig der Fahrtechnik hat.

Aber davon versteht halt nicht jeder etwas!!!


----------



## schappi (27. Dezember 2007)

Janny schrieb:


> Die eigentliche Frage kann ich nicht zufriedenstellend beantworten, ausser mit:
> 
> Das "Gelände" hier läßt es halt zu, dass man Rennrad fährt.
> 
> Ansonsten: Schöne Grüße aus Stade in den Deister, schappi! Wenn der Frühling kommt, wollen wir uns Dein neues Gefährt mal in Aktion anschauen kommen.



Hallo Janni,
einen guten Rutsch Dir und Deiner Liebsten.
Bis nächstes Jahr im Deister.
Im Frühjahr machen wir bestimmt wieder einen Deisterkreisel.
Ich wollte mich hier nicht Über Crosser lustig machen!
Ich wollte nur verstehen warum Leute mit relativ filigranen Starrbikes mit schmalen Reifen im Winter im Gelände fahren.
Eine gute Erklärung habe ich hier schon bekommen:
Die unsinnige Regel des BDR (ist da nicht Scharping Vorsitzender?) im Winter keine MTB Rennen zu veranstalten.
Die nächste ist : das schult die Fahrtechnik. Ist auch logisch und verständlich.
Wobei die meisten netten Trails im Deister wären mit einem Crosser wahrscheinlich nicht fahrbar.

Grüße ins platte Land von
Schappi

160mm Federweg und eine 4 Kolben Scheibenbermse sind im Dropland und auf dem Farnweg schon der Hammer!
Der Grabweg ist leider in einem extrem ausgefahrenen zustand und hat kaum noch Flow.
Wenn das so wietergeht fange ich Demnächst  noch das Springen an


----------



## ralfathome (27. Dezember 2007)

moin,
am Sonntag (30.12.) findet in Vechta der 8. Lauf zum Weser-Ems-Cup statt. In den Hobbyklassen sind auch Mtbs erlaubt.  
http://www.rennrad-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/25927/cat/695

Gruß
ralf


----------



## Catsoft (27. Dezember 2007)

Und das ganze ist auch der Endlauf für den D-Cup. Wer alle noch Fragen hat, einfach mal hingehen und den Spaß aus der Nähe betrachten.

Details unter http://www.rsg-lohne-vechta.de/Rennstrecke_Vechta.html


----------



## Superflyer (27. Dezember 2007)

Eine gute Erklärung habe ich hier schon bekommen:
Die unsinnige Regel des BDR (ist da nicht Scharping Vorsitzender?) im Winter keine MTB Rennen zu veranstalten.
Die nächste ist : das schult die Fahrtechnik. Ist auch logisch und verständlich.


Hallo Jungs, ich wollte das oben geschriebende auch noch mal bestätigen und aus meinen Erinnerungen schreiben, das die Verantwortlichen so Mitte neunziger Jahre den starken MTB Sport beschneiden wollten und Angst hatten, das es irgendwann gar keinen Cyclocross mehr geben könnte. 
Die haben dann gesagt, keine MTB Rennen mehr im Winter. 
Die Regel hat aus meiner Sicht dazu geführt, das viele damalige XC-Amateure/Hobby Fahrer keine Lust mehr hatten zufahren/  oder kein Geld für noch ein weiteres Bike hatten und viele MTB-Veranstaltungen dadurch gestorben sind. 

Schade, ich könnte mir vorstellen, das wenn es gestern auch ein Hobby Crossrennen, eine MTB-Hobby / Licenz-Rennen gegeben hätte, dann wären bestimmt doppelt soviele wenn nicht sogar dreimal soviele Rennfahrer und Besucher im Wald gewesen und hätten Spaß gehabt. 

Naja, was nicht sein soll........


Gruß der Superflyer


----------



## Catsoft (27. Dezember 2007)

Jo, das ist ein Problem. Für die 2-3 MTB-Rennen in der Umgebung lohnt das Training nicht bzw. man kommt nicht in Fluss. Diesen Winter bin ich am Ende jedes WE ein Crossrennen gefahren. Dann fängt es irgendwann an zu laufen. Ich hab daher meinen Fuhrpark etwas umgestellt. Die  Crosser haben jetzt doch einen höheren Stellenwert als noch von 2-3 Jahren.

Ansonsten ist es fast wie in den 90zigern beim MTB-Rennen. Man kennt sich, hat Spaß, Experimentiert mit Teilen usw. 
In Vechta sind über 50 Senioren gemeldet  


Und wer dann noch Spaß am Rennfahren hat...

Robert


----------



## schappi (27. Dezember 2007)

Um Hannover herum sind mir keine Crossrennen bekannt.
Das der BDR dem MTB Sport negativ gegenübersteht ist ja bekannt. Aber so einen Unsinn wie im Winter keine MTB Rennen?? Da ist es doch besonderst spassig.
Aber nichtsdestotrotz ich bleibe beim Freeriden im Walde.
was ist eigentlich (technisch)  der Unterschied zwischen einem RR und einem Crosser? für mich sehen die sich recht ähnlich?
Ich habe ja auch ein Crossbike allerdings dichter am MTB.






[/url][/IMG]
Dürfte ich damit an einemCyclocross teilnehmen?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## ralfathome (27. Dezember 2007)

Hi,
beim Weser-Ems-Cup in der Hobbyklasse ja. Bei anderen Veranstaltungen muß Du dann schon genauer in die Ausschreibung schauen speziell wegen der Lenkerbreite.

Catsoft hat das "Warum" mal schön auf den Punkt gebracht , so ähnlich habe ich auch schon mehrmals argumentiert. 

Gruß
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (27. Dezember 2007)

Aber Scheibenbremsen und Federgabel sind erlaubt?
Auch für lizenzfahrer?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## ralfathome (27. Dezember 2007)

Bist Du Lizenzfahrer?

Kein Lizenzfahrer würde mit Deinem X8 an den Start gehen. 

Nix für ungut!
ralf


----------



## Catsoft (27. Dezember 2007)

Laß die Kiste nicht die UCI sehen. Scheibenbremse und MTB-Lenker gehen gar nicht  Und sind die Reifen etwa über 35mm breit?

zum Unterschied: Ein Crosser ist meist *etwas* gutmütiger und hat Cantis. Ansonsten gibts keinen Unterschied.

Es gab ein Rennen in Hainholz und ein in Bad Nenndorf.


----------



## ralfathome (27. Dezember 2007)

Herford ist ja auch nicht so weit vom Deister entfernt. 05./06.01.2008, übernäxtes WE, DM.  Zum Zuschauen natürlich, wenn man für 2008 keine Lizenz hat.

http://www.cross-dm2008.de/


----------



## schappi (27. Dezember 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Bist Du Lizenzfahrer?
> 
> Kein Lizenzfahrer würde mit Deinem X8 an den Start gehen.
> 
> ...



Natürlich bin ich kein Lizenzfahrer.
und das mein X8 für Rennen zu schwer ist weiß ich auch. )ich fahre damit ja auch nur zur Arbeit)
Nicht mal mit einer Pistole an dem Kopf würde ich Mitglied im BDR
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## ralfathome (27. Dezember 2007)

Das X8 ist sicher nicht zu schwer, um mal in der Hobbyklasse Crossrennluft zu schnuppern. Das Canyon ist dafür auch bestens geeignet. Solange man nicht siegen will ist beides super.  

Der Gewichtunterschied von Deinem X8 und meinem S8 dürfte marginal sein.  

Hast Du am X8 noch die org. Sattelstütze mit einer Sattelklemmschraube?

Gruß
ralf


----------



## Catsoft (23. Dezember 2008)

Moin!
Auch dieses Jahr gibt es wieder den Weihnachtscross am 2. Feiertag. Es wird auch dieses Jahr wieder großer Sport geboten, wobei dieses Mal die Seniorenklasse das Duell des Tages beisteuern dürfte. Die DM rückt näher 

Abendblatt:  http://www.abendblatt.de/daten/2008/12/22/995730.html 

Startzeiten: http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=Ausschreibung&ID_Veranstaltung=12912&mode=ascr_detail

Man sieht sich
Robert


----------



## Stemmel (23. Dezember 2008)

fest eingeplant!


----------



## gnss (25. Dezember 2010)

Ist die Strecke für morgen schon geräumt oder findet die Veranstaltung auf Skiern statt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (25. Dezember 2010)

Moin!

Die Strecke ist geräumt. Ich plane auch zu fahren.

Robert


----------

